# Reed PPRK4



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

This tool set removes old pvc from a fitting. I used it once and it paid for itself. Removed all the old 2" pvc pipe for kitchen well enough for me. It got hot and I can tell you don't touch your forearm with it. Totally worth 336$ I only bought 1 1/2 2 3 and 4". I have the old style and this one kicks the crap out of it. My only beef is you have to use reeds extension. It's a wierd hex size, not 3/8 not 7/8. So I can't share the Irwin 3/8 or Milwaukee 7/8 quick change extensions. But I can put it in an impact adaptor and use 1/4" . We'll see how long that lasts on 4"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have the older version of those, made by another company. I think mine are called Rambit, but I'm not sure. My Rambits seem to work well enough. 

I used my 1 1/4" rambit once on some pvc well piping, which is a pressure line. I had a leak after I turned on the water. I don't know if they are intended for drain lines only, or I did something wrong while reaming out the tee fitting.

Can your set be used on pressure lines? They look like they are precision-made tools. Well worth the price if they can used on drain and pressure lines.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking at the picture that you posted, the discs look thicker than my set. I bet that a thicker disc means little to no wobble while reaming out the hub of the pvc fitting. My rambits have a thinner metal disc which can allow for imprecise reaming. I am willing to bet that your set is superior to the Rambit set that I have.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looking at the picture that you posted, the discs look thicker than my set. I bet that a thicker disc means little to no wobble while reaming out the hub of the pvc fitting. My rambits have a thinner metal disc which can allow for imprecise reaming. I am willing to bet that your set is superior to the Rambit set that I have.


I've never been comfortable enough to try a hub saver on a pressure line but that's because mine are the cheaper versions made by Raptor and they are more wobbly. I need to get the Reed set or similar. Being in repair, those tools can be life savers. I just replaced some expensive parts on my jetter so I will have to wait until next month but for $330 its a good deal.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

We have the golden shredder system. Work pretty well


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The directions say not for pressure, but I have the rambits and can personally guarantee that this new set is a whole different animal. I'll do up a 3" sometime and post a pic.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Now I'm torn between rambits and rectorseal golden set.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Now I'm torn between rambits and rectorseal golden set.


 What's wrong with the set i have? There's no comparing it against the rambits.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the same set. Used it on a 4 in wye that had a broken line from a jackhammer.
well worth the money.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's not a bad price at all. I could have used that last week, but it's not often I would use them. I've used the Raptor ones and I don't care for them. Usually when I have no other options it's a sawzall, small flat head screwdriver, and a rasp on the end of my drill.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> What's wrong with the set i have? There's no comparing it against the rambits.


I was meaning the Reed PPRK, not rambits. I have heard lots of good things about the rectorseal brand, too.


----------

